# How can i get green algae/not brown, on the rocks



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Brown algae is usually from new tank syndrome. How old is your tank? Its diatoms and is eaten by ottos or snails. If you let it go it will usually disappear on its own(with proper tank maintenance). Lighting affects it as well. It likes low light especially. Green algae, or GSA, will probably replace it in due time.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

There is no good way to grow algae on rocks and NOT on glass, substrate and plants.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

+1 to what Overstocked said.

If you want a nice green covering on rocks, you'll need to manually attach moss, or perhaps a carefully carved up Marimo ball.

Though Marimo balls look very nice in their natural shape, no rocks or carving required:


----------



## Cboss (Aug 23, 2010)

Some people place rocks in a water filled bucket outside in the summer to grow algae on. Not sure how well it would work now, maybe right by a bright window.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

I collected a half dozen rocks while hiking to put in my tank along with big pebbles and crushed quartz gravel bought from the store. The rocks grow tons more algae than the store bought pebbles and gravel. At least 10x more. I think the acrylic paint they put on the store bought substrates reduces algae growth. I think the pebbles are coated with clear acrylic. By pebbles I mean that imitation creek cobble stuff.

So if you want algae on your rocks get them yourself hiking. It worked for me.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Cboss said:


> Some people place rocks in a water filled bucket outside in the summer to grow algae on. Not sure how well it would work now, maybe right by a bright window.


+1, add mum and a little fish food to the water = pleco and otto food :wink:


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

The times i have gotten brown algae it was caused by old lights not putting off enough light, over stocking and or over feeding with inadequate filtration. Green algae IME always arrives due to high light, low co2 and or excess ferts.


----------



## Guapote (Jan 31, 2011)

I have dim light, no co2 injection and am a little overstocked. That's obviously why if I ever get any algae, its brown. So I need more light, for longer, and reduce livestock and surface agitation and it should become green algae?

Tank has been set up for over a year, and the filtration 3+ years.

All the rock and wood is natural stuff I collected from a stream and woods, I don't like to use the fake or varnishes stuff.

Getting algae on the glass isn't an issue, I don't mind cleaning it every day if its worth a bit of greenery in the tank.

Moss is not possible in my tank, the fish aren't suitable with plants. I have tried a number and java fern is the only one they don't rip to shreds.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------

